# KHE Barbados AM oder FITbikes AM?



## xell (13. Juni 2008)

Moin  

Ich habe mich entschieden in den nÃ¤chsten paar Tagen ein BMX zuzulegen.
Ich will/kann maximal 300â¬ ausgebn.


Dazu habe ich einmal das KHE Barbados AM gefunden:

Klick

Und einmal das FITbikes AM:

Klick

Beide kosten 299.-

Ich tendiere aber leicht zum khe da es mir optisch ein wenig besser gefÃ¤llt.
Nun habe ich die Frage: Welches ist besser?
Mir ist noch aufgefallen das, dass KHE mit 11.9 kilo inkl. pegs sehr leicht im gegensatz zum FIT(13.9kg) ist.


----------



## Stirni (13. Juni 2008)

Les bitte in einem anderen Thread zum KHE!Meine freundin hatte das und das ist absolut nix!
Thread ist auch im BMX forum hier oder auf seite 2 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xell (13. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Les bitte in einem anderen Thread zum KHE!Meine freundin hatte das und das ist absolut nix!
> Thread ist auch im BMX forum hier oder auf seite 2 !


jo das mit den ausfallenden und so hab ich schon gelesen 
Aber villeicht war es ja nur ein einzelfall


----------



## RISE (13. Juni 2008)

Bei Rädern in dem Preisbereich redet man sich das aber auch gerne mal schön. Mein Tipp: die Anschaffung noch ein, zwei Monate nach hinten legen und dann mit einer soliden finanziellen Basis eine solide BMX Basis aufbauen.


----------



## xell (13. Juni 2008)

Ich warte jetzt schon so lang das ich nicht mehr 1-2 Monate warten will  
Vorallem bis dahon hab ich auch nicht das geld mir ein hochwertigeres aufzubauen  

Deshalb wider die frage: KHE Barbados AM oder FITbikes AM?


----------



## WaldChiller (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn dann eher das Barbados oder was gebrauchtes.

Das is schon edel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/117084/cat/5 is fein vllt kriegste das ja für 450 Euro 100ma besser als Barbados und Co.

Wennde unbedingt neu willst nimm das: http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/00008 

is aber auch wesentlich schlechter als das Wethepeople


----------



## Ch4rMiN (13. Juni 2008)

Wie groß bistn du ? denn der rahmen vom Fit hat ein 20" Oberrohr !


----------



## xell (13. Juni 2008)

so knappe 1.90.


das stolen wrap will ichi nich, da das mein kumpel hat  
ich entscheide mich warscheinlich für das FIT am


----------



## gmozi (13. Juni 2008)

xell schrieb:


> so knappe 1.90.
> 
> 
> *das stolen wrap will ichi nich, da das mein kumpel hat *
> ich entscheide mich warscheinlich für das FIT am



Super Argument ...


----------



## DomeB (13. Juni 2008)

Schau dir mal das Eastern Ramrodder an.
Hat viel CroMo.

Aber wenn eins von de beiden aufjedenfall das BarBados AM.
Ich habs auch, die Ausfallende sind ein einzelfall. Ich mach deutlich mehr wie Startrampen runterfahren, und da passiert garnix. Ich kann nur empfhelen..meins is bei 10.8 kg.
Es taugt ehrlich für den Preis! 
Das einzige sin die Griffe, richtig Monster hart! Die solltest du ändern!

mfg mirco


----------



## xell (13. Juni 2008)

griffe sin egal 

was meinst du mit ein bisschen mehr als startrampen? 

weil ich fahr damit street und park und hab kein bog das es dan päng macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (13. Juni 2008)

glaub mir da sind dir die griffe nicht egal...

startrampen--> meine freundin ist das ding nur runtergefahren und dabei sind ausfallenden verbogen ?!
ausserdem was man vll noch erwähnen sollte:
Als wir das rad bestellt hatten,mussten alle barbados zurück zu KHE geschickt werden,weil der Lenker falsch geschweißt wurde!


----------



## xell (15. Juni 2008)

Klick

Was ist bei denen ein Testrad? Und was sind "leichte optische mängel"?


----------



## Stirni (15. Juni 2008)

wurd halt mit gefahren...denke mal so zum probefahren im laden oder so.

leichte optische mängel sind z.B kratzer oder bisschen lack ab.


----------



## xell (15. Juni 2008)

Ja es ist eh ausvrkauft also hat sichs erledigt ob ichs testrad oders neue nehm.


klick

in hellblau oder?^^


----------



## LoamDiver (15. Juni 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> glaub mir da sind dir die griffe nicht egal...
> 
> startrampen--> meine freundin ist das ding nur runtergefahren und dabei sind ausfallenden verbogen ?!
> ausserdem was man vll noch erwähnen sollte:
> Als wir das rad bestellt hatten,mussten alle barbados zurück zu KHE geschickt werden,weil der Lenker falsch geschweißt wurde!



what ?? mann sollte das barbados zurück schicken ?? hier sieht man die folgen^^ nix großes ... un zack durch war er ...


----------



## xell (15. Juni 2008)

das hätteste dan früher wissen müssen mitm zurück schiken  


wennsn scheis is dan schik ichs halt zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xell (15. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich fürs khe entschieden, gleich wird bestellt


----------



## Stirni (15. Juni 2008)

das khe wurde schon zurückgeschickt...haben dann länger drauf gewartet...
naja selber schuld


----------



## Cheggea (24. Oktober 2008)

und ist es jetzt ein Einzelfall oder wie ?
zufrieden ? 
wollte es mir auch holn ^^


----------



## Joppes (25. Oktober 2008)

gott is der thread alt, hab mich schon gewundert über was du redst stirni


----------



## Cheggea (25. Oktober 2008)

schon trotzdem will ichs wissen ^^


----------



## gmozi (26. Oktober 2008)

bei den diskutieren Rädern ging es ja um das 08er Modell. Mittlerweile gibts aber auch schon die 09er Räder. Von daher einfach das 09er kaufen und gut ist


----------



## heup (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde beide ******* 




freund von heup^^


----------



## gmozi (26. Oktober 2008)

Argumentation ist natürlich super .... ^^ 







^^ Freund vom Freund von der Tante ihrer Oma, dessen Onkels Nachbar.


----------



## heup (26. Oktober 2008)

nein...der war es echt. eig. waren wir draußen bmxen bis es
 anfing zu regnen....

HEUP


----------



## RISE (26. Oktober 2008)

Was hast du denn sonst noch so gemacht heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (26. Oktober 2008)

PS2 gespielt....^^


----------



## Lizard.King (26. Oktober 2008)

Wow mann heup du bist hier echt sowas wie ne plage


----------



## Stirni (26. Oktober 2008)

aber ne süße über die man sich immer wieder aufregen kann ,aber nicht böse ist weil sie so richtig heftig naiv ist


----------

